# Εσείς μετακυλίετε ή μετακυλάτε;



## nickel (Jul 10, 2011)

Να σας περιγράψω αυτό το μικρό τρελοκομείο:

Το ΛΚΝ δεν γνωρίζει ούτε το *μετακυλώ* ούτε το *μετακυλίω* (ευτυχισμένοι άνθρωποι). Αυτή τη στιγμή παρατηρώ ότι ο ορθογραφικός μου διορθωτής γνωρίζει μόνο το πρώτο.

Αντιθέτως, το ΛΝΕΓ γνωρίζει και τα δύο. Και μου λέει... Καλύτερα να το αντιγράψω, μην παίζουμε το σπασμένο τηλέφωνο.

*μετακυλίω* ρ. μετβ. [μτγν.] {μετακύλισ-α, -τηκα} (λόγ.) (κυρ. μτφ.) μεταθέτω: _οι αρχικές παραλείψεις μετακυλίουν το βάρος τής αποκατάστασης τού έργου στο επόμενο στάδιο παραγωγής | «το χρέος μετακυλίεται στο Δημόσιο, το οποίο εμφανίζεται ως εγγυητής καταβολής τού ποσού»_ (εφημ.). — *μετακύλιση (η)*.

*μετακυλώ* ρ. μετβ. κ. αμετβ. [μεσν.] {μετακυλάς... | μετακύλησα} (λόγ.) (μετβ.) 1. μετατοπίζω (κάτι) κυλώντας το 2. ξανακυλώ, κυλώ εκ νέου 3. (αμετβ.) (για νόσο ή ασθενή) επιδεινώνομαι, πηγαίνω προς το χειρότερο ΣΥΝ.
ξανακυλώ, υποτροπιάζω.​
Το Lexiscope γνωρίζει μόνο το _μετακυλώ_, το Εννοιόλεξο μόνο το _μετακυλίω_.

Το ΕΛΝΕΓ και το Ορθογραφικό γνωρίζουν (όπως το ΛΝΕΓ) και τα δύο ρήματα, αλλά κι αυτά αναγνωρίζουν μόνο τη *μετακύλιση*. Για κάποιο λόγο δεν θεωρούν ότι το _μετακυλώ_ φτιάχνει ουσιαστικό.

Η πιάτσα, με άλλα λόγια το Γκουγκλ, έχει και _μετακυλίω_ και _μετακυλώ_, χωρίς να περιορίζει την οικονομική σημασία στο πρώτο (σιγά!). Πάντως πιο πολλοί γράφουν «μετακυλίουν τα βάρη» (ακόμα κι ο Ριζοσπάστης), λιγότεροι «μετακυλούν τα βάρη». Στα 900 _μετακυλήθηκε_ αντιστοιχούν 4.600 _μετακυλίστηκε_ ή _μετακυλίσθηκε_. Διπλάσια τα _μετακύλιση_ από τα _μετακύληση_. Ο ορθογραφικός μου διορθωτής, εκείνος που γνώριζε μόνο το _μετακυλώ_, αγνοεί τη _μετακύληση_ — αλλά αναγνωρίζει τη _μετακύλιση_. Σχιζοφρένεια σάς λέω!

Μόλις απαντηθεί αυτό, θα περάσουμε στο επόμενο ερώτημα: _πονόκοιλος_ ή _κοιλόπονος_...


----------



## Themis (Jul 10, 2011)

Οι οικονομολόγοι πάντα μετακυλίανε, ποτέ δεν μετακυλούσαν. Τώρα όμως μας προέκυψε ξαφνικά πρόβλημα, επειδή οι περισσότεροι δημοσιογράφοι μεταφράζουν το rollover με το μετακύλιση και μπλέκουμε τους μηρούς μας. Ο Βαρουφάκης πάντως προτιμάει να αποφύγει την κακοτοπιά και μιλάει για επανακύλιση.


----------



## sarant (Jul 11, 2011)

Πολύ καλή παρουσίαση! Θα βόλευε πάντως να παγιωθεί το μετακυλώ για όλες τις χρήσεις.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jul 11, 2011)

sarant said:


> Πολύ καλή παρουσίαση! Θα βόλευε πάντως να παγιωθεί το μετακυλώ για όλες τις χρήσεις.



Το *μετακυλίω* μου φαίνεται είναι πιο εύχρηστο. Έχει και το παθητικό *μετακυλίομαι* που ξεκαθαρίζει κάποια πράγματα. Δεν είμαι φιλόλογος αλλά στο παράδειγμα του ΛΝΕΓ "το χρέος μετακυλίεται" πως θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε το *μετακυλώ*; "το χρέος μετακυλά" ή σιγά σιγά θα λέγαμε "το χρέος μετακυλάται"; Στη μετοχή παρακειμένου τι φαίνεται σωστότερο; μετακυλισμένος ή μετακυλησμένος; Νομίζω ότι το *μετακυλίω* είναι παγιωμένο τουλάχιστον για την σημασία "μεταφορά βαρών".


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2011)

Το _μετακυλώ_ σε πολλά δεν διαφέρει από το _κυλώ_ της δημοτικής. Δηλαδή, πολλοί γράφουν το λόγιο *μετακυλείται* και άλλοι τόσοι το απαίσιο (αλλά όχι λανθασμένο) _*μετακυλιέται*_ (σα γουρούνι στο βούρκο...) — αν και μπορεί να τους ξέφυγε ο τόνος από το _μετακυλίεται_. Στην παθητική το _κυλώ_ δίνει _κυλίστηκα_ και _κυλισμένος_ — κάτι σαν τους _αγανακτισμένους_. Οπότε και: _μετακυλίστηκε, μετακυλισμένος_. Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το λόγιο, αλλά οι προβλέψεις για το μέλλον δεν είναι υπέρ των λόγιων σχηματισμών (σ' το λέω για την περίπτωση που θα αγοράσεις τα σχετικά CDS).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2013)

*Οι αυξημένοι φόροι μετακυλίονται στον καταναλωτή*

Γνωστό αυτό, με τους φόρους. Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει όμως να κλίνω αυτό το μετακυλίονται.

Πρέπει άραγε να το αποδεχτούμε ως συνολικό απολίθωμα και να το κλίνουμε με το κλιτικό σύστημα της αρχαίας/καθαρεύουσας (και άρα ποιον τύπο να ακολουθήσουμε; μετεκυλίοντο/μετεκυλίονταν/μετακυλίονταν) ή να κάνουμε την αποκοτιά και να ακολουθήσουμε το κλιτικό σύστημα π.χ. του κατρακυλώ, δηλ. κατά ΛΚΝ του Ρ10, με άλλα λόγια, του αγαπώ;

Δηλαδή, να κλίνουμε το μετακυλιέμαι; Οι φόροι μετακυλιούνται; Δύσκολο...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 10, 2013)

Από την Ελληνομάθεια:
ενεστ.: μετακυλίονται
παρατ.: μετακυλίονταν / μετεκυλίοντο (λόγ.)
αόριστ.: μετακυλίστηκαν / μετεκυλίσθησαν (λόγ.)


----------



## daeman (Jul 10, 2013)

...
_Μετακυλίονταν_, λεωγώ, γιατί άμα _μετακυλιούνταν_, αρκετοί θα κυλιούνταν απ' τα γέλια· αν _μετεκυλίοντο_, από τη λογιότη και τη μούχλα· αν _μετεκυλίονταν_, επειδή θα σκόνταφταν στην εσωτερική αύξηση.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2013)

Να δούμε όλους τους χρόνους:

μετακύλιαν τους φόρους (παρατατικός ενεργητικής)
μετακύλισαν (αόριστος)
να μετακυλίσουν (δηλ. όχι σε -ήσουν)
έχουν μετακυλίσει
μετακυλίονταν (παθητική)
μετακυλίστηκαν 
θα μετακυλιστούν
έχουν μετακυλιστεί


----------



## Themis (Jul 10, 2013)

Εσείς μετακυλίετε ή μετακυλάτε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2013)

Αχ, ναι, σε αυτό το φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία...
Προσωπικά, προτιμούσα να μετακυλάω, αλλά όταν είδα ότι οι φόροι θα πρέπει να μετακυλιούνται, δίστασα λίγο...


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2013)

Το μετακύλισα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2016)

Το Χρηστικό λημματογραφεί το *μετακυλίω *και τη *μετακύλιση*, έχει δε το *μετακυλώ *με σήμανση «προφ».


----------

